# New 250 Rs Owners......warranty Question



## Trevino4 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone!!

So happy to find this forum. We just bought our first RV at Barber RV in Ventura, CA ( great people there, by the way). We are so excited to go on our first camping adventure on August 20th to Pismo Coast Village in Pismo Beach, CA.

I was curious how many of you purchased the extended warranty and if you would recommend or not recommend it. We did not get it since we generally don't buy extended warranties on anything. We count on the fact that we do our research and get a good product from the get go. However, RV's are a new world to us, and even though we feel we made a good decision with Keystone, we would like to hear from experience.

We look forward to chatting with everyone.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome to Outbackers.com! You're going to love the 250RS!









I didn't buy the extended warranty either. My plan is to save enough by avoiding the warranties, that if I ever do have a major expense, I'll still be ahead of the game. After just over a year of ownership, we haven't had any warranty work done on ours. I have made a few adjustments and such, but nothing major. All the big ticket items are working like brand new.

Enjoy the new toy!


----------



## Trevino4 (Aug 1, 2011)

duggy said:


> Hi and welcome to Outbackers.com! You're going to love the 250RS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you......I know we will have tons of fun in this. I'm heading out to measure for shelf liners right now. Wish it wasn't 100 degrees here.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Trevino4 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> So happy to find this forum. We just bought our first RV at Barber RV in Ventura, CA ( great people there, by the way). We are so excited to go on our first camping adventure on August 20th to Pismo Coast Village in Pismo Beach, CA.
> 
> ...


Welcome and Congrats on the 250RS - your gonna love it!

We didn't purchase an extended warranty and we are into our 3rd season with the Outback - not sure how long the warranty is good for, but, we are just starting to have some other issues in ours. If I had to do it again, I probably wouldn't either. I know Good Sam offers and extended warranty plan you may want to compare.


----------



## Trevino4 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info.











rdvholtwood said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> So happy to find this forum. We just bought our first RV at Barber RV in Ventura, CA ( great people there, by the way). We are so excited to go on our first camping adventure on August 20th to Pismo Coast Village in Pismo Beach, CA.
> 
> ...


Welcome and Congrats on the 250RS - your gonna love it!

We didn't purchase an extended warranty and we are into our 3rd season with the Outback - not sure how long the warranty is good for, but, we are just starting to have some other issues in ours. If I had to do it again, I probably wouldn't either. I know Good Sam offers and extended warranty plan you may want to compare.
[/quote]


----------



## 777aaaviator (May 15, 2011)

We bought our first camper last fall... a 2010 250RS. It was used, but only once or twice and was still under the factory warranty. We used it several times before winterizing it and had any minor warranty work done before the end of the 1 yr warranty.

I debated the purchase of an extended warranty as well. As I became more comfortable with the camper and some of the 'mystery' of it went away, I decided against it. First, most of your appliances have their own warranty for a few years and none are terribly expensive to replace in the odd chance you would have to. Second, the roof... which is a major structural concern... has a great warranty as well. I have it inspected every year now and treat it myself twice a year.

The key to the camper's 'health' is to use it regularly, in my opinion. I keep mine at my home at operate all the appliances, etc regularly. I clean it well after every trip which allows me to get a closer look at everything. I am a big believer in preventive maintenance to avoid future problems.

All that said... if you have the $$$ to spend, I am personally a fan of a quality extended warranty. If you decide against it, use your camper as much as you can the first year and have all the bugs flushed out of it before the warranty expires.

We LOVE our 250RS. We just took it on a 2500 mile trip from Colorado to Wisconsin to Kansas and back and had an absolute ball!!! Enjoy









Stirling


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Our 325FRE is unit number 4 for us. We have had a Kodiak Hybrid, Springdale, Outback 31RQS, and now our beloved 325FRE. We did not purchase an ESP for any of these units and have not had a major issue with anyone of them.

Perhaps a model or manufacturer plagued with problems might sway my opinion, but generally, comparing everything, odds are you would not need it. A *thorough* PDI and a little time spent in the Problems/Aftermarket Solutions forum here on Outbackers will help you to make sure that everything is as it should be.

Things happen and can be missed during a PDI, it isn't hard, the key is to remain focused on the business at hand! Have and keep a list of items you want to pay close attention too. Check them off as you see and inspect them.

Really the intention of the PDI is to catch everything before you leave the dealer so they can get you scheduled in for service if necessary and or have the opportunity to correct an issue on the spot.

Congratulations! And Welcome!!

Eric


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome and congrats.No extended warranty either,we are going into our 2nd season with ours and no major problems just a handful of loose screws and some touch up on the roof seams that I felt needed a little more sealant.Happy trails and enjoy.


----------

